# Anabolic Ratio Chart - All Compounds



## TwisT (Dec 22, 2010)

Compound:------------------------------Androgenic------Anabolic
1-Testosterone--------------------------100------ 200
Anabolicum Vister(Quinbolone)(oral Boldenone)--50------ 100
Anadrol 50(Oxymetholone)------------- 45------ 320
Anadur(Nandrolone Hexyloxyphenylpropionate)--37----- 125
Anatrofin(Stenbolone Acetate)--------- 107-144----- 267-332
Anavar(Oxandrolone)------------------- 24------ 322-630
Andractim(Dihydrotestosteron)-------- 30-260----- 60-220
Andriol(Testosterone Undecanoate)---- 100------ 100
Androderm(Testosterone)--------------- 100------ 100
Androgel(Testosterone)------------------ 100------ 100
Boldabol(Boldenone Acetate)------------ 50------ 100
Cheque Drops(Mibolerone)-------------- 1,800------ 4,100
Danocrine(Danazol)---------------------- 37------ 125
Deca-Durabolin(Nandrolone Decanoate)-- 37------ 125
Deposterona(Testosterone Blend)------- 100------ 100
Dianabol(Methandrostenolone)----------- 40-60------ 90-210
Dimethyltrienolone------------------------ 10,000+----- 10,000+
Dinandrol(Nandrolone Blend)------------ 37------ 125
Durabolin(NPP)---------------------------- 37------ 125
Dynabol(Nandrolone Cypionate)--------- 37------ 125
Equipoise(Boldenone Undecylenate)----- 50------ 100
Esiclene(Formebolone)------------------- No Data Available
Genabol(Norbolethone)------------------- 17------ 350
Halotestin(Fluoxymesterone)------------ 850------ 1,900
Hydroxytestosterone--------------------- 25------ 65
Laurabolin(Nandrolone Laurate)--------- 37------ 125
Madol(Desoxymethyltestosterone)------ 187------ 1,200
Masteron(Drostanolone Propionate)----- 25-40------ 62-130
Megagrisevit-Mono(Clostebol Acetate)-- 25------ 46
MENT(Methylnortestosterone Acetate)------- 650------ 2,300
Mestanolone-------------------------------- 78-254------ 107
Methandriol(Mythelandrostenediol)------- 30-60------ 20-60
Methyl-1-Testosterone--------------------- 100-220------ 910-1,600
Methyldienolone---------------------------- 200-300------ 1,000
Methylhydroxynandrolone(MHN)---------- 281------ 1304
Methyltestosterone------------------------- 94-130------ 115-150
Metribolone(Methyltrienolone)------------- 6,000-7,000------ 12,000-30,000
Miotolan(Furazabol)------------------------- 73-94------ 270-330
Myagen(Bolasterone)----------------------- 300------ 575
Nilevar(Norethandrolone)------------------ 22-55------ 100-200
Omnadren(Testosterone Blend)----------- 100------ 100
Orabolin(Ethylestrenol)-------------------- 20-400------ 200-400
Oral Turinabol------------------------------ None------ 100+
Oranabol(Oxymesterone)------------------ 50------ 330
Orgasteron(Normethandrolone)----------- 325-580------ 110-125
Parabolan(Tren Hexahydrobenzycarbonate)- 500------ 500
Primobolan(Methenolone Acetate)---------- 44-57------ 88
Primobolan Depot(Methenolone Enanthate)- 44-57------ 88
Prostanozol------------------------------------n/a------n/a
Protabol(Thiomesterone)-------------------- 61------ 456
Proviron(Mesterolone)----------------------- 30-40------ 100-150
Sanabolicum(Nandrolone Cyclohexylpropionate)- 37------ 125
Steranabol Ritardo(Oxabolone Cypionate)-- 20-60------ 50-90
Superdrol(Methyldrostanolone)------------- 20------ 400
Sustanon 100 & 250-------------------------- 100------ 100
Synovex(Testosterone Propionate & Estradiol)- 100------ 100
Test 400---------------------------------------100------100
Test Enanthate/Cypionate/Propionate/Susp & Blends-100------ 100
THG(Tetrahydrogestrinone)------------------- No Data Available
Tren Acetate/Enanthate & Blends------------ 500------ 500
Winstrol(Stanozolol)---------------------------30------ 320
ProStanazolol________________ 7_____ 80
Halodrol_______________________ 0_____ 100
Havoc_____________________ 91______ 1200


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like I'll be starting out on metribolone.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 30, 2010)

Since Oral Tbol and Halodrol have zero Androgenic compound, wouldn't that make the ideal roid? I read somewhere that the perfect compound will have minimal Androgenic (or zero) and high Anabolic ratio.


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 30, 2010)

Just thinking the same thing myself.


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 30, 2010)

Superdrol would seem like another good one because it looks high on the anabolic side and I believe it's found in the Super DMZ. Plus I am looking to find a good starter cycle without injecting. I'm just curious about the conversion rate in pill form. How much of the Super DMZ one would have to injest to get a reasonable amount of active availability.  However being broke right now isn't good or I'd buy a few bottles of DMZ and start one hell of a log on it.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 30, 2010)

Just because a compound is very anabolic, doesn't mean it will produce *any *gains. Look at halotestin, for example. We have to look beyond the ratios 

-T


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 30, 2010)

I would think anabolism promotes protein syntheis thus resulting in gains.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 30, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> I would think anabolism promotes protein syntheis thus resulting in gains.



If only it were that simple 

-T


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 3, 2011)

Wtf @ tbol


----------



## Lordsks (Jul 3, 2011)

Cheque Drops


----------



## BigBird (Jan 9, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Just because a compound is very anabolic, doesn't mean it will produce *any *gains. Look at halotestin, for example. We have to look beyond the ratios
> 
> -T


 
I thought Halotestin (fluoxymesterone) was a very potent pure androgen.  Doesn't produce much , if anythin, in the Mass dpmt, but it's a heckuva strength improver.  Am I missing something?  Strongly androgenic with fat burning-type porperties/physique hardening properties to it.


----------



## fredlabrute (Jan 19, 2012)

My supplier is offering methyltrienolone,i didn't believe him when he told me it was way stronger than halo!!!My god these numbers!!!!


----------



## fredlabrute (May 13, 2012)

Looking at orals,would high androgenic activity related to high liver toxicity,looking at halo,methyltrienolone and cheque drops for example,all very liver toxic!


----------



## RockinRolla (May 17, 2012)

> Metribolone(Methyltrienolone)------------- 6,000-7,000------ 12,000-30,000



Fuck.


----------

